# Königsegg CCXR - SV Concorso



## Macmini (Aug 9, 2007)

hey there,

here's a little teaser of the latest car i had the pleasure to detail:










only 6 units were built and this is by far the most beautiful piece of car i have seen in my entire live i believe and the sound is just.....astonishing 
by the way: this one is the only right hand steering ccxr in the world

cheers

alex


----------



## Connor_scotland (Aug 30, 2007)

You lucky bugger 
Who is the owner of this?


----------



## Macmini (Aug 9, 2007)

Connor_scotland said:


> You lucky bugger
> Who is the owner of this?


its basically brand new with just 2-300miles on the clock. havent asked who owns this beauty though.


----------



## Connor_scotland (Aug 30, 2007)

Bloody hell. Will you get to drive it?


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

Very nice picture mate.

Have you got any more? :thumb:


----------



## Roy (Jan 17, 2007)

Looking great :thumb: Concorso is one of my favourite waxes, I will be getting another pot this year!

Regard, Roy.


----------



## Macmini (Aug 9, 2007)

have some video footage of this detail 
heres the first clip!






unfortunately i wasnt able to drive it! we have like 20inches of snow over here in germany and its just so fri**** cold over here


----------



## Macmini (Aug 9, 2007)

Products used:

Makita
3M UF
3M Polishing Pads
Dodo LPL
SV Concorso/Best of show
SV Pneu
SV Crystal


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

yum yum


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## Teabag (Dec 17, 2008)

i like the vid... makes a nice change


----------



## Macmini (Aug 9, 2007)

here is the second part


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Stunning!!!


----------



## Pureshine-Dan (Feb 7, 2010)

holy moly im in love !


----------



## Sonic (Jun 28, 2007)

Connor_scotland said:


> You lucky bugger


+1! You'd better do it justice :thumb:


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

Amazing car!! Every morning I can see the same (CCXR) becoz in front of my unit there an awesome shop of Luxury Cars.


----------



## Macmini (Aug 9, 2007)

final shot


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Stunning


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

What A car


----------



## Teabag (Dec 17, 2008)

macmini, what camera did you use for the filiming? thanks


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

TCD said:


> Amazing car!! Every morning I can see the same (CCXR) becoz in front of my unit there an awesome shop of Luxury Cars.


Living the detailers dream :thumb:


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

WOW:doublesho


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Macmini said:


> by the way: this one is the only right hand steering ccxr in the world


Just a quick question if this is the only RHD car ever made it must be the same car that Paul Dalton done as his one was RHD

By the way to even get the chance of doing one is awesome well done:thumb:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Ultimate Shine said:


> By the way to even get the chance of doing one is awesome well done:thumb:


Totally agree with this :thumb:


----------



## Predator_VTR (Apr 8, 2007)

Absolutely stunning car and work there well done


----------



## Macmini (Aug 9, 2007)

Ultimate Shine said:


> Just a quick question if this is the only RHD car ever made it must be the same car that Paul Dalton done as his one was RHD


yes - it is/was the same car :wave:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Macmini said:


> yes - it is/was the same car :wave:


and it looked like this....someone washed badly


----------



## Macmini (Aug 9, 2007)

Racer said:


> and it looked like this....someone washed badly


yeah, probably..but the defect i found on the left side door definitely couldnt have been caused by a lousy washing tec though...who knows who detailed the car after mircale :doublesho


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Macmini said:


> yeah, probably..but the defect i found on the left side door definitely couldnt have been caused by a lousy washing tec though...who knows who detailed the car after mircale :doublesho


But after spending that kind of money in a detail, why they wash the car like that???? :doublesho


----------



## Macmini (Aug 9, 2007)

Racer said:


> But after spending that kind of money in a detail, why they wash the car like that???? :doublesho


probably a) they dont care and b) they do care about detailers who love to get rid of those swirls


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Macmini said:


> probably a) they dont care and b) they do care about detailers who love to get rid of those swirls


For sure, but they give us a chance to view a SUPERB detailing work :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

What a car :thumb:

Well done


----------



## sidekickdmr (Nov 14, 2007)

what a awesome awesome machine


----------



## deeds (Aug 18, 2009)

Truly Awsome Car..and some some brilliant work by yourself.Thanks for showing.


----------



## S4LFV (Feb 16, 2010)

*Detailing cat *

Great work :detailer:
and 10/10 for the videos


----------



## trhland (Sep 22, 2007)

awesome car!!!


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Someone remind me of that music track in Part one.
:thumb:


----------



## EvoAidy (Feb 25, 2010)

Awesome,get pics up


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Exotica said:


> Someone remind me of that music track in Part one.
> :thumb:


Pretty please.


----------



## Adfzx10r (Dec 6, 2010)

The music is Beachball by Nalin & Kane:thumb:


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 27, 2010)

Absolutely lost for words.

Did well to do that in 7 hours:thumb:

Truly stunning finnish:buffer:


----------



## GavinD (Nov 18, 2010)

thats unbeleivable 'if you find a job you love, you will never work a day in your life' could easily apply here


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Stunning, no other word


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Awesome!! One of my favourite cars ever. Thanks very much for sharing this. :thumb:
Was that a Bugatti Veyron next to it at the beginning of the first video clip?


----------

